# Cheapest bug-out bag candles - pic is cool!



## Glock4myEMT (Dec 15, 2012)

24 of them at walmart .49 cents name brand crayons are more lol


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Sooo, you can just light a crayon on fire???


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tacitus said:


> Sooo, you can just light a crayon on fire???


They are made from paraffin and pigment.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Each should last about half an hour.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Each should last about half an hour.


Not if Roo gets to them first! 

They'll have chunks missing or be broken into tiny pieces. Not to mention she'll have drawn on everything she can.


----------



## Junaleefarm (Jun 10, 2013)

Never seen that before- this should come in handy.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That is interesting. But the crayons in my kids BOB are better served to occupy minds than providing light.


----------



## Glock4myEMT (Dec 15, 2012)

Well Sentry18 you are so right! I have a crew of 6 and if we ever have to bug-in i bought crayons for everyone, we have a ton of walls to color on. Great to keep even Dad's might busy too lol!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Grimm said:


> Not if Roo gets to them first!
> 
> They'll have chunks missing or be broken into tiny pieces. Not to mention she'll have drawn on everything she can.


Come on ma, that be her job!


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Wish id known bout them before. Ive spend tons on tealights. Got enough for years.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

:thumbdown: How many here have tried this? 
This one is circulating around, so I had to try. I used a genuine Crayola from the kids. With patient effort with my BIC lighter, I could light it, get a decent flame going, then it would put itself out. Never stayed lit more than a minute or two. I tried various things, including cutting the crayon at an angle, but no joy. 

There's a certain logic to having the paper act as a wick; some of my kerosene lamps have circular wicks (though their burners also draw through the center), and the crayon is wax. I won't say that this will not work for some people, with just the right crayons (and more importantly, just the right paper) and just the right conditions, but it did not work for me. My test was in calm air, inside my shop, atop the wood heater. 

I am glad that we have lots of candles. I'm also glad that I collect kerosene lamps. And there's a flashlight by every door. Yep, a bag or two of little tea light candles, too. But I'll have to consider the crayons a last resort. Maybe if you could stick a wick into one...


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

HamiltonFelix said:


> :thumbdown: How many here have tried this?
> This one is circulating around, so I had to try. I used a genuine Crayola from the kids. With patient effort with my BIC lighter, I could light it, get a decent flame going, then it would put itself out. Never stayed lit more than a minute or two. I tried various things, including cutting the crayon at an angle, but no joy.
> 
> I won't say that this will not work for some people, with just the right crayons (and more importantly, just the right paper) and just the right conditions, but it did not work for me. My test was in calm air, inside my shop, atop the wood heater.
> ...


:congrat: THANK YOU for the trial run and for potentially saving folks from finding out when it really counts! Like several others on here, I keep crayons for the entertainment/relaxation value, and store candles/lanterns/flashlights for light.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I mentioned my experience to the owner of Clear Creek Candles, a friend who makes LOTS of candles. Though well aware that home candle makers use crayons to color candles, she feels a straight crayon candle would not work, regardless of wick material, "because there are too many oils in there." Good reminder that crayons are not merely colored candle wax.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

better find out what you're breathing in before lighting to many of them


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Good point. There are many makeshift lamps possible. For thousands of years, oil lamps were very primitive, then there was suddenly less than a century of fascinating and ingenious innovation, then - dead end; gas lights and electric lights came on the scene.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

seanallen said:


> I've spend tons on tealights. Got enough for years.


Even though tealights are better than crayons.

I hope people would stop to think "Cost vs. What I am getting"

The tall glass Catholic candles cost $1.29 and last about *100 HOURS*.

Where else are you going to get light for about 1 cent per hour??


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

LincTex said:


> The tall glass Catholic candles cost $1.29 and last about *100 HOURS*.
> 
> Where else are you going to get light for about 1 cent per hour??


Do you buy those online?

A local grocery store sells them for a little over $2. I drive by a local Catholic supply store every day...I will stop in and see if they sell them.

Local dollar store has narrower glass candles for a dollar. I have bought a few of them, but I keep thinking that I need to light one and see if it actually burns.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tacitus said:


> A local grocery store sells them for a little over $2.
> Local dollar store has narrower glass candles for a dollar. I have bought a few of them, but I keep thinking that I need to light one and see if it actually burns.


I bought a whole bunch years ago when they were 88 cents each at walmart. I still have about 30 or so.

The $1.29 are store brand to a local Texas chain and are made (or just packaged/labeled?) in San Antonio. They are clear - no picture. Dollar tree has them for $1 but they are about 30% smaller.

They come with a LOT of extra wick, so I always melt down old remnants and pour them into the extra space on top to take advantage of the extra 1.5 inches of wick.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

LincTex said:


> The $1.29 are store brand to a local Texas chain and are made (or just packaged/labeled?) in San Antonio.


Reed Candle Co Inc
1531 W Poplar St, 
San Antonio, TX 78207
(210) 734-4243

Maybe they have case discounts??


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

I bought several gross of votive candles. Real cheap and the burn for hours. Nice clear flame as well.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I bought six packages of these floating oil wicks from Hobby Lobby:
http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/floating-candle-wick-kit-167270/

I did a blog post review on them too:
http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/03/oil-candle-wicks.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> I did a blog post review on them too:
> http://pamspride.blogspot.com/2011/03/oil-candle-wicks.html


Seems like a pretty high price to pay for the amount of hours one will last for.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm on a first name basis with the cashier at my local dollar tree-- in there all the time for school supplies, or stuff for the house. Have bags of tea light and stacks of candles not to mention all the oil lamps I've inherited from family members.


----------

